# Hurricane Lake: 2 June 12



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Father in law came into town yesterday so took him to Hurricane hoping to hook up with some nice bass. On his 3rd cast, he caught this 3.7 on a finesse worm. We caught 17 bass on deep diving crankbaits when the wind was blowing hard and finesse worms when it was calm. Not a bad day from 6am to 1pm.


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

Its been a minute since Ive been to Hurricane lake. !7 sounds like a good number Good report auguy


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

What pattern Crankbait?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I was out there yesterday also I didn't find that pattern until about 12:30 and I saw the shad jumping around and I threw a rattle trap and picked one up the others were on a jig and trick worm. Were you guys in the middle of the lake in a white boat? I was in a blue Bass Tracker.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tennessee Shad Crank and we were in the white Nitro


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trip to the woods!!!! Congrats on getting some fish!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah I think I saw you guys out there. I threw a red eye shad in sexy shad color. Good job on your catch.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

How deep of a crank bait you talking?

NJD


----------

